# Dunhill Tins



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I did a trade and the Dunhill Scottish Mixture was included. I really like this stuff and can enjoy smoking it whenever. It's funny my pipe goes toward the tin every time I look to see what I'm going to smoke next.Anyone have the Medallion Flake, Danish, English or the Royal in the Dunhill Tin line up? Very interested in these blends and wonder who else might like and enjoy them and if any in the list that are not worth trying?
*
A NPS that is getting hooked ------* :cheer2:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The line is easy to mock because of innane band management but I like a lot of the gear - particularly Royal Yacht, Elizabethan Mixture, Aperitif and (Light) Flake. The value of a world with and without Dunhill is much discussed but some of their stuff is thought great and some of it leaves people cold. YMMV


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Im a Dunhill fan, Royal Yacht which I smoke almost daily and have a good supply of and most of the others EMP NC 965 Light Flake London mix the Standard mixtures the only one which im short on is Elizabethan which im always looking to trade for. Alot of people say they changed to much when orlik took over the blending but I still think its very good and dont see where much has changed. They also said the samething about Rattrays. I think they are worth a try.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

"Royal Yacht which I smoke almost daily and have a good supply of"
A good supply of!, That's like saying Bill Gates is "well off".
have any of you Seen his Stash, He's the reason most of the Known Universe
is void of RY.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> "Royal Yacht which I smoke almost daily and have a good supply of"
> A good supply of!, That's like saying Bill Gates is "well off".
> have any of you Seen his Stash, He's the reason most of the Known Universe
> is void of RY.


Yep. Pictures here.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Yep. Pictures here.


I'm speechless! :bowdown:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap ola--That is a few tins of the stuff alright---Dahem Steve--your trigger finger must be sore or your ambidextrous...LOL

Very nice selection!

The orlik slice I have and enjoy a bowl of it in the early morning am before my breakfast...


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Yep. Pictures here.


whooaaaaaaa! Have you thought of starting your own retail business?


----------

